# You might be a furry if...



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

i was trying to explain what 'furry' means to a non-furry friend of mine, and it got me thinking: are their traits that are instantly identifiable with people who've spent some time in the fandom? Like, things you people do or say that make you go 'He's a fur'


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 20, 2010)

Having a dog dildo is a good giveaway


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Having a dog dildo is a good giveaway


 

This.


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Having a dog dildo is a good giveaway


 
people who're into bestiality might have one of those, too, though


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 20, 2010)

Also: If they call themselves Knotty McYiffson


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Also: If they call themselves Knotty McYiffson


 
lol
...well, saying 'pawing off' instead of 'jacking off', isn't that pure furry? Though personally, I think 'pawing off' describes the actual action better


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 20, 2010)

Pawing off is a fucking stupid phrase

I mean it's not like one would say "handing off" to describe wanking

Ugh


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Pawing off is a fucking stupid phrase
> 
> I mean it's not like one would say "handing off" to describe wanking
> 
> Ugh


 
it's not like 'wanking' is any better


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 20, 2010)

Raska said:


> it's not like 'wanking' is any better



But it makes sense

It's not some stupid bastardized phrase that only serves to make the user of such a phrase sound like a complete tool


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 20, 2010)

Anything pronounced "-for-" is "-fur-"


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> But it makes sense
> 
> It's not some stupid bastardized phrase that only serves to make the user of such a phrase sound like a complete tool


 
'to wank' isn't even a verb, it isn't even a word! and you call 'pawing off' bastardized. 'wanking' sounds like it was pulled out of thin air


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Having a dog dildo is a good giveaway


Damn, you beat me to it.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 20, 2010)

Raska said:


> 'to wank' isn't even a verb, it isn't even a word! and you call 'pawing off' bastardized. 'wanking' sounds like it was pulled out of thin air



All words have to made up at some point. It's probably in the dictionary by now. 

"Pawing off", on the other hand, is nonsensical bullshit. 

Well, unless it's a furry doing the 400m relay or something.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

I suppose someone actually makes dog dildos.


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> All words have to made up at some point. It's probably in the dictionary by now.
> 
> "Pawing off", on the other hand, is nonsensical bullshit.
> 
> Well, unless it's a furry doing the 400m relay or something.


 
eh...it doesn't even matter, anyway
masturbation is masturbation


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2010)

you might be a furry if you have ever molested a stuffed animal (or fur coat)
>.>






^.<


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I suppose someone actually makes dog dildos.


Zeta Creations.


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

Gnome said:


> you might be a furry if you have ever molested a stuffed animal (or fur coat)


 
lol


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 20, 2010)

technally when some one moves your arm for you its called dutch rudder.


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> technally when some one moves your arm for you its called dutch rudder.


 
That was a good movie


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

you and you, what are you talking about?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2010)

#2
you might be a furry if you have ad a wet dream about soume one from disneys "Robbin Hood"


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 20, 2010)

Also if you see someone and think, "Damn, they'd be pretty hot if they had scales/fur and a nice tail and an animal head".


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Also if you see someone and think, "Damn, they'd be pretty hot if they had scales/fur and a nice tail and an animal head".



Lmao


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Raska said:


> i was trying to explain what 'furry' means to a non-furry friend of mine, and it got me thinking: are their traits that are instantly identifiable with people who've spent some time in the fandom? Like, things you people do or say that make you go 'He's a fur'



Wrong board, this is more "Den" material.

My answer is, no.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2010)

Commonality is not causality, blah blah blah.

What it really boils down to: If you CALL yourself a furry you might be a furry.  The fandom is a half-assed "club" where "membership" is as simple as saying "I'm a furry."  (That's one of the biggest reasons we have so many bad apples in the fandom basket.  Any sick fuck can waltz in and call themselves a furry.)


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Commonality is not causality, blah blah blah.
> 
> What it really boils down to: If you CALL yourself a furry you might be a furry. The fandom is a half-assed "club" where "membership" is as simple as saying "I'm a furry." (That's one of the biggest reasons we have so many bad apples in the fandom basket. Any sick fuck can waltz in and call themselves a furry.)


 
well, are you saying people should have to pass a psychological exam to enjoy anthropomorphic art and/or writing? not that you don't have an extremely good point


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Commonality is not causality, blah blah blah.
> 
> What it really boils down to: If you CALL yourself a furry you might be a furry.  The fandom is a half-assed "club" where "membership" is as simple as saying "I'm a furry."  (That's one of the biggest reasons we have so many bad apples in the fandom basket.  Any sick fuck can waltz in and call themselves a furry.)



It's the same with trekkies and anime fans, furry is no different.



Raska said:


> well, are you saying people should have to pass a psychological exam to enjoy anthropomorphic art and/or writing? not that you don't have an extremely good point



That is the impression I got too.


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It's the same with trekkies and anime fans, furry is no different.


 
yeah, but furry sickos are a completely different breed of sicko

and it depends on your definition of 'sick fuck'. there are people who think fursuiters are sexually promiscuous deviants and the whole fandom gets a bad image 'cause of them, even though less than 1% (or so I've read, I don't know what the actual prevalence is) of furs even own a fursuit, and less than 1% of _that_ group engage in fursuit sex


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 20, 2010)

either or so and so and all that jazz. if you know who you are why question it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Raska said:


> yeah, but furry sickos are a completely different breed of sicko
> 
> and it depends on your definition of 'sick fuck'. there are people who think fursuiters are sexually promiscuous deviants and the whole fandom gets a bad image 'cause of them, even though less than 1% (or so I've read, I don't know what the actual prevalence is) of furs even own a fursuit, and less than 1% of _that_ group engage in fursuit sex



Thats not what I meant. I meant trekkies, anime fans and furry is the same in the sense that there is no one to say who can and can't "join", there is no paper work to fill out, no application form, no initiation exam or anything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> either or so and so and all that jazz. if you know who you are why question it?



The OP isn't questioning it. he just wants to know if there are any specific traits furries have that makes them "stand out" from everyone else, so to speak. Like recognizable things out in public that indicate someone may be a furry.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 20, 2010)

i see that but the thread was sliding all over.


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> i see that but the thread was sliding all over.


 
I like a certain amount of chaos in my threads. They don't have to stick to the original topic


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

wearing a tail or ears everywhere for no reason might be a dead give-away


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 20, 2010)

gives you that little rush and thrill?


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> gives you that little rush and thrill?


 not so much rush and thrill as minor entertainment
 It's interesting how much a thread can deviate when those in it were originally talking about the same thing. For instance, a few posts up we had a brief chat about what is a better slang term for 'masturbation'


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 20, 2010)

Raska said:


> not so much rush and thrill as minor entertainment
> It's interesting how much a thread can deviate when those in it were originally talking about the same thing. For instance, a few posts up we had a brief chat about what is a better slang term for 'masturbation'



i guess adhd does have its uses; other peoples entertainment


----------



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2010)

Raska said:


> well, are you saying people should have to pass a psychological exam to enjoy anthropomorphic art and/or writing? not that you don't have an extremely good point



People should have to pass certain tests to be granted BREATHING RIGHTS IMO, never mind "being a furry", but that's another story.


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> People should have to pass certain tests to be granted BREATHING RIGHTS IMO, never mind "being a furry", but that's another story.


 
lol

I like that quote at the bottom of your posts, btw. nerdy jokes always make me laugh


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2010)

If you consider all works that contain anthropomorphic animals as "furry", you might be a Furry.

If you consider any anthropomorphic animal as a "furry", you might be a Furry.

If you call yourself a Furry, you might be a Furry.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

You might be a furry if you have more than 1 t-shirt with wolves on it. Better yet, if you have a wolf t-shirt at all then your a furry.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 20, 2010)

You might be a furry if every single discussion you have degenerates into, "Wanna Yiff?"

No, that doesn't count. When you get to that point, there's no doubt anymore.


----------



## Beta_7x (Feb 20, 2010)

Furry: A balanced mixture between cos-play and bestiality.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 20, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Furry: A balanced mixture between cos-play and bestiality.


I don't do either. :C


----------



## Atrak (Feb 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Anything pronounced "-for-" is "-fur-"



Rednecks and hillbillies do that, mostly.



AleutheWolf said:


> wearing a tail or ears everywhere for no reason might be a dead give-away



No, a lot of people just think it's cute and do it that way. Doesn't mean they're furry.


I'm a furry because the feeling of certain types of fur turns me on.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 21, 2010)

# Rabies replaces cancer as your number one disease concern.
# Your favorite character from _Star Trek_ is Lieutenant M'Ress (from the animated series).
# You think "Beauty and the Beast" was spoiled by Beast becoming human. 
# Your favorite _Robin Hood_ film was made by Disney and did not  star Kevin Costner. 
# You really do buy 'Playboy' or 'Penthouse' for the articles. 
# Someone says "Oooh, what a piece of tail!", and you spend several confused seconds looking for it. 
#  You don't mind what you get reincarnated as, "as long as I can be drawn by Terrie Smith".
# You wonder, when people in horror films are transformed into werewolves or animals, why they always think of it as a _bad _thing...
# You consider volunteering for genetic engineering experiments just so you can become your favourite furry species. 
# You think the use of the term "coyote ugly" is derogatory - for coyotes.
# You get sensory feedback from body parts that you don't have.
#  You have been banned from the vets until you get a pet.
# The police keep your bite marks as well as fingerprints on file.
# You call your bed a nest.
# ... and it looks like one.
# You call little ones cubs, pups, hatchlings, etc...
# You worry that if you bite someone you will have to be put down.
# You've ever barked at a passing car.


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 21, 2010)

This one popped into my head at a friend's house. We were talking about my collar & I thought for a moment about furries.

You might be a furry if you shop at the pet store for all of your jewlery.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2010)

Raska said:


> *i was trying to explain what 'furry' means to a non-furry friend of mine*, and it got me thinking: are their traits that are instantly identifiable with people who've spent some time in the fandom? Like, things you people do or say that make you go 'He's a fur'


 
Don't. Just don't.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> # Rabies replaces cancer as your number one disease concern.
> # Your favorite character from _Star Trek_ is Lieutenant M'Ress (from the animated series).
> # You think "Beauty and the Beast" was spoiled by Beast becoming human.
> # Your favorite _Robin Hood_ film was made by Disney and did not  star Kevin Costner.
> ...



brilliant list!


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> # Rabies replaces cancer as your number one disease concern.
> # Your favorite character from _Star Trek_ is Lieutenant M'Ress (from the animated series).
> # You think "Beauty and the Beast" was spoiled by Beast becoming human.
> # Your favorite _Robin Hood_ film was made by Disney and did not  star Kevin Costner.
> ...



You bring up some good things and I must say that I have done several of those up there... however that excludes the playboy as I am kinda to young for that...sadly.....


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wearing a tail or ears everywhere for no reason might be a dead give-away



This is all I can think of, even though some people wear them just for the hell of it. 

There really isn't any giveaways as to if a person's a furry or not. I've been in the fandom for a year and a half and my friends didn't notice it until furries got brought up in conversation.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

If they say weird stuff to you then they might be furry, I found that out on an online game...
Also if they have some sort of animal avatar or something that deals with animals then there is a high chance they could be furry but its not enough to really say they are


----------



## Bacu (Feb 21, 2010)

If you're a gigantic faggot.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

you might be a furry if.
1. you have fursuit sex
2. you love everything about a certain animal to the point you act like it NORMALLY
3. you'd trade any important thing in life to be that animal
4. you find that your animals genitals are more sexy than a humans
5. You think that everyday your not your animal is another day in hell (me XDD)
6. You know that you have a better life being that animal than human
7. you believe that you will be reincarnated as that animal.
8. Life can only be filled by seeing that animal at least once.
9. you relate everything in life to that animal. feelings, reactions to certain situations, even what you eat.
10. Hey, just admit it and SHUT THE HELL UP.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 21, 2010)

If you have the uncontrollable urge to say "meow" after every other sentence, you might be a furry, meow.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread has convinced me that I'm hardly a furry. I just like SOME of the art, wear a tail on occasion, and I stay on the forums because the people are hilarious. :V

you're a furry if you've ever watched con footage on YouTube.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This thread has convinced me that I'm hardly a furry. I just like SOME of the art, wear a tail on occasion, and I stay on the forums because the people are hilarious. :V
> 
> you're a furry if you've ever watched con footage on YouTube.



Hah, being a furry doesn't require that much dedication. Liking football doesn't require you to watch the superbowl....


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

footfoe said:


> If you have the uncontrollable urge to say "meow" after every other sentence, you might be a furry, meow.



Meow, Is that so? Meow, Well I have the urge before the sentence. Meow, Interesting isn't it?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, being a furry doesn't require that much dedication. Liking football doesn't require you to watch the superbowl....



You don't have to be "dedicated" to like a type of art, or an idea.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You don't have to be "dedicated" to like a type of art, or an idea.


Agreed


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You don't have to be "dedicated" to like a type of art, or an idea.



Exactly my point. You were saying you were barely considered a furry and I'm saying you don't need any dedication at all to like something...


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Exactly my point. You were saying you were barely considered a furry and I'm saying you don't need any dedication at all to like something...



I'm saying in regards to others, that wasn't clear. I don't seriously draw furries, only doodles to get through math class alive. I don't really want to go to a con or ever buy a suit. Things like that.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Meow, Is that so? Meow, Well I have the urge before the sentence. Meow, Interesting isn't it?


you can't say meow before the sentence.  That doesn't make any sense meow.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

footfoe said:


> you can't say meow before the sentence.  That doesn't make any sense meow.


Meow, makes plenty of sense. Meow, I'm saying in cat before I say in human. Meow! got a problem with it?!


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

*You might be a furry if* you just *happen* to always choose the furriest character you possibly can on every single goddamn game you play...

Fox on SSBB.
Khajiits, such sexy felines.
Druid.... JUST because you can be a werewolf. (props for anyone who played the game I'm talking about)

And otherwise express extreme interest in all those action adventures that star furry characters. With an emphasis on the characters themselves.

*Ratchet* and Clank
Jak and *Daxter*
*Sly Cooper*

And the list goes on. Hell, I created furry races for D&D simply so I can play them.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Meow, makes plenty of sense. Meow, I'm saying in cat before I say in human. Meow! got a problem with it?!


Yeah i got a problem meow.  First it the meow ends the sentence.  It's like a signature meow.  The meow at the beginning dominates the sentence and makes it meaningless.  Plus you have to skip sentences, or else the meows just encumber your speech meow.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 21, 2010)

You might be a furry if:

+ You think animals in nature have it much better off than a 1st-World 2nd-class-or-better citizen.

+  The prior "All Anthropomorphic Animals = Furry" statement (Namely, "You might be a Furry if you think all anthropomorphic animals are Furries").

+  You constantly make threads in "The Den" about how awesome it would be to turn into an animal / anthro.

+  You see no problem assuming that Humans would wage war on an anthropomorphic animal species, but similarly assuming that an anthropomorphic species would never dare wage war on another species.  Same goes for damaging the environment, racism / specism, non-self defense violence, and so on.  Extra points if you argue such for an animal that commits infanticide or is rabidly territorial naturally.

+  You think animal ears and collars are a product of the fandom, and only the fandom.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Yeah i got a problem meow.  First it the meow ends the sentence.  It's like a signature meow.  The meow at the beginning dominates the sentence and makes it meaningless.  Plus you have to skip sentences, or else the meows just encumber your speech meow.



This is fucking stupid.

Way to ruin a good Super Troopers joke, furfags.


----------



## Alexis (Feb 21, 2010)

I just like the whole furry scene but in my mind I'm mostly human-shaped... what the hell is with that?!  Am I furry because I follow the scene, or am I not because I don't know of any major animal traits in me


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> *You might be a furry if* you just *happen* to always choose the furriest character you possibly can on every single goddamn game you play...
> 
> Fox on SSBB.
> Khajiits, such sexy felines.
> ...



Guilty =^_^= I loved sly cooper and the rachet and clank series and cant forget Banjo-Kazooie for the n64 fun times...


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 21, 2010)

...if you put wise-ass postings on a thread asking a legitimate question.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 21, 2010)

Stupid people confusing furry with therians. :<


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Druid.... JUST because you can be a werewolf. (props for anyone who played the game I'm talking about)



Diablo 2 expansion pack possibly, though it could be any number of games.


----------



## Raska (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> you might be a furry if.
> 1. you have fursuit sex
> 2. you love everything about a certain animal to the point you act like it NORMALLY
> 3. you'd trade any important thing in life to be that animal
> ...


 
my favorite reply so far. 
I agree with numbers 2-7, and 9; as if I didn't already know I was a furry.


----------



## Nollix (Feb 21, 2010)

YOU MIGHT BE A FURRY IF YOU MASTURBATE TO FURRY PORN. THERE.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, way to beat around the bush hahaha


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2010)

You might be a furry if you tf into an animal or anthro form in a lucid dream.
In my opinion, if it's reoccurring, it's sometimes leads to an early stage of therianthropy.

But you're definitely a furry if your lucid dream shifts turn into a wet dream.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> You might be a furry if you tf into an animal or anthro form in a lucid dream. In my opinion it's sometimes an early stage of therianthropy.
> 
> But you're definitely a furry if your *lucid dream shifts turn into a wet dream*.



Your telling me you wouldn't yiff someone if you had control over your dream furry or not? =P


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Your telling me you wouldn't yiff someone if you had control over your dream furry or not? =P



probably not. Or I should say, that phase passed me a year or so ago.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I suppose someone actually makes dog dildos.



www.bad-dragon.com

Eat your heart out, though I sorta do want one of there dildos.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Nollix said:


> YOU MIGHT BE A FURRY IF YOU MASTURBATE TO FURRY PORN. THERE.



Umm, Yeah. 

Yiff in heaven


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Diablo 2 expansion pack possibly, though it could be any number of games.



You win my heart <3

You might be a furry if you talk about things that have nothing to do with anything practical forty percent more than the average fool. =3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

You might be a furry if -
You look at furry art while fapping at bed when it's dark and low.
You say that animal penis rock.
You begin to ask questions about sex as if it was questions about the world.
You need furry breast milk.
You say shit as if it was your name.
You are making me fall asleep. SAY WHAT
You dream about becoming your fursona.No wait then you are already a furry.
You start having an interest in animals. I hate animals. I love only weaponary.
You imagine people with tails as if your best friend was a moe.
You.. no.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

I want furry cums.

You douche.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I want furry cums.
> 
> You douche.


Even the smartest and the strongest pair will not achive immortallity.
Same goes for you.
The only furry cum you will get will be from an animal on four.
Normal cum you will not get.
Try cumming yourself.
It must be sour.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Even the smartest and the strongest pair will not achive immortallity.
> Same goes for you.
> The only furry cum you will get will be from an animal on four.
> Normal cum you will not get.
> ...


Lol already got it actually you god damn 4chaner 

....not the animal jizz


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol already got it actually you god damn 4chaner
> 
> ....not the animal jizz


I might look like a 4channer, but I am not.
I am not registered in that site.
Never went inside it.
Once, in mah friend's house, the meme ace, I saw it and went to /b/, /a/ and more weird stuff. I miss /i/ days, but these utterly trollfaggots anonymous ruined it.
Although, yes cum cum cum cum cum it's everywhere even in- eat soup.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Although, yes cum cum cum cum cum it's everywhere even in- eat soup.


Thats not what I meant......


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Thats not what I meant......


Why?
Furries love cum.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why?
> Furries love cum.


I got it right from the tap... If you know what I'm sayin....


....Into different places...


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I got it right from the tap... If you know what I'm sayin....
> 
> 
> ....Into different places...


 
Murr~


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol you stalk me....


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol you stalk me....


 
Nah, i'm just active on the forums.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I got it right from the tap... If you know what I'm sayin....
> 
> 
> ....Into different places...


Ah!
I see...
It's sticky isn't it?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ah!
> I see...
> It's sticky isn't it?


DERP :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Raska said:


> i was trying to explain what 'furry' means to a non-furry friend of mine, and it got me thinking: are their traits that are instantly identifiable with people who've spent some time in the fandom? Like, things you people do or say that make you go 'He's a fur'


 
1) having no life
2) excessive amounts of time online
3) looking at animal people porn.
4) obsession with disney movies
5) drawing furry porn
6) walking around in a fursuit.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> www.bad-dragon.com
> 
> Eat your heart out, though I sorta do want one of there dildos.



Why do u want a dildo?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Why do u want a dildo?


 
so he can shove it up his ass.


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 2, 2010)

if your ipod is filled with furry porn


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

Kxetse Vrrtep said:


> if your ipod is filled with furry porn


<.< 
>.>
-_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

So sad, I use my phone for music on the go and alas, I have no porn on my phone 

I do have like a quarter of a gig of yiff on my PC though hehe.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So sad, I use my phone for music on the go and alas, I have no porn on my phone
> 
> I do have like a quarter of a gig of yiff on my PC though hehe.


 tats a lot of yiff if someone finds it...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> tats a lot of yiff if someone finds it...



Not really, less than 450 images total...no videos as last I checked they didn't make those 

And my parents are technologically retarded so I have nothing to worry about although my bro's a bit sneaky...

Random Story time!
     I was visiting a few relatives in NY with my dad and nephew and my bro was telling his friend how he could at one point access my computer through his so he had my printer print tons of porn when I was gone and blamed it on me 

He admitted to it though and I didn't get in trouble but it was really embarrassing as a family friend was making a copy of her drivers license with her mom and it just randomly printed porn lol.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really, less than 450 images total...no videos as last I checked they didn't make those
> 
> And my parents are technologically retarded so I have nothing to worry about although my bro's a bit sneaky...
> 
> ...


lol thats a good amount you know. i dont keep it on my pc...... i just leave it on the site and have a word document with all the links hidden deep in the program files....

lol it sux cuz my parents use the computers a LOT

ROFLMAO at the story.... show the porn license to the cops XD


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

*You might be furry if you watched yiff and loved it.
<.<
>.>
>.o 
Yiff is a train wreck you can't turn away from.*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

You might be a furry if the first time you saw yiffy didn't bother you.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You might be a furry if the first time you saw yiffy didn't bother you.



^
this was me ><


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You might be a furry if the first time you saw yiffy didn't bother you.


 or your just apathetic and dont give a shit 

you might be a furry if you have ever had sex with your dog.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you might be a furry if you have ever had sex with your dog.



You might be a furry if your dog thinks you make a better bitch than a real one.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You might be a furry if your dog thinks you make a better bitch than a real one.


 you might be a furry if you think your will actually make money from being a pimp for a pack of dogs.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you might be a furry if you think your will actually make money from being a pimp for a pack of dogs.



You might be a furry if it actually does. And why does 'The Doghouse' sound like a good name for a porn magazine?


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You might be a furry if it actually does. And why does 'The Doghouse' sound like a good name for a porn magazine?



Wouldn't be surprised if it's already in use.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You might be a furry if it actually does. And why does 'The Doghouse' sound like a good name for a porn magazine?


 you might be a furry if you have a subscription to Softpaw magazine (look it up 0_o)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You might be a furry if the first time you saw yiffy didn't bother you.


*>< This one has me written all over.*


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you might be a furry if you have a subscription to Softpaw magazine (look it up 0_o)



DO NOT WANT.

I barely know you, but I think I have to hate you now.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you might be a furry if you have a subscription to Softpaw magazine (look it up 0_o)


WTF dude... they look kinda... underage....

If I was going to pay for yiffy I'd subscribe to hardblush.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *>< This one has me written all over.*



Did it just not bother you, or could you not bookmark the website fast enough?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> DO NOT WANT.
> 
> I barely know you, but I think I have to hate you now.


lol i dont read it. i just knew that was the name of one of your furry mags..



Foxy_Boy said:


> WTF dude... they look kinda... underage....
> 
> If I was going to pay for yiffy I'd subscribe to hardblush.


 thats cuz its a cub magazine.  0_0   wikipedia says so.  do not doubt the wiki.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i just knew that was the name of one of your furry mags..



In no way, shape, or form is that magazine mine. Still hate you.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats cuz its a cub magazine.  0_0   wikipedia says so.  do not doubt the wiki.


Why do you even know about something like that.....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> In no way, shape, or form is that magazine mine. Still hate you.


oh  i assumed that you were a furry and were a pervert like everyone else on this site. 
aww why hate me? i dont read that stuff! i get Penthouse like a normal guy!



Foxy_Boy said:


> Why do you even know about something like that.....


 because its mentioned in the wiki article about furries... even wikipedia hates u guys! XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because its mentioned in the wiki article about furries... even wikipedia hates u guys! XD


Why don't you marry wiki if you love it so much >_>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Why don't you marry wiki if you love it so much >_>


 because it is already married to encyclopia brittanica....and its not mormon.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You might be a furry if the first time you saw yiffy didn't bother you.



...this was me as well. >_<


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Heh, first time I saw a yiffy picture was when I was like 9, I was googling images for a school project. I forgot what I was looking for, but it made me gag in disgust. I can't believe it didn't make me retracted from porn pictures. Does this mean I'm not a furry? o.=.o I like some of them now.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Heh, first time I saw a yiffy picture was when I was like 9, I was googling images for a school project. I forgot what I was looking for, but it made me gag in disgust. I can't believe it didn't make me retracted from porn pictures. Does this mean I'm not a furry? o.=.o I like some of them now.


Why do you post that stupid lizard face in EVERY post?

Emote abuse, especially furry emotes, is NOT COOL MAN!

NOT COOL! >=[


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 2, 2010)

If you make your race in oblivion kajiit(i don't care if I spelled it wrong, I gave up), you're a furry.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> If you make your race in oblivion kajiit(i don't care if I spelled it wrong, I gave up), you're a furry.



I did that before I was a furry, yo. They make excellent theives, and stealing stuff is my favorite thing to do in RPGs.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> If you make your race in oblivion kajiit(i don't care if I spelled it wrong, I gave up), you're a furry.


argonians are cooler.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> argonians are cooler.



Not in morrowind D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you post that stupid lizard face in EVERY post?
> 
> Emote abuse, especially furry emotes, is NOT COOL MAN!
> 
> NOT COOL! >=[


I have no clue, some days I just randomly type it out and sometimes I don't even put emotes at ALL.


AND IT'S NOT A LIZARD! IT'S A DRAGON! Big difference! D:<


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I have no clue, some days I just randomly type it out and sometimes I don't even put emotes at ALL.
> 
> 
> AND IT'S NOT A LIZARD! IT'S A DRAGON! Big difference! D:<


the difference is that dragons arn't real :V



Bando37 said:


> Not in morrowind D:


They were the coolest in morrowind! =[


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> the difference is that dragons arn't real :V


 
Oh, you bastard! You've really crossed the line now!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, you bastard! You've really crossed the line now!


What are you gunna do about it? Nothing that's what! >=[


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 2, 2010)

well, if a person has a quadsuit on, theres a good chance that that person is a furry.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What are you gunna do about it? Nothing that's what! >=[


 Hmph...



So true... XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmph...
> 
> 
> 
> So true... XD


Exactly.

I win.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I win.


 Hmph... I can never think of a comeback against you for some reason.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmph... I can never think of a comeback against you for some reason.


If I wanted a comeback I would've told your mom not to swallow.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I wanted a comeback I would've told your mom not to swallow.


Ya know what? 








Nothing :< I honestly cannot respond back to that. I'm going to ignore you instead!!!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ya know what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's ok ilu


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> it's ok ilu


 I hate you T-T


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 3, 2010)

H&K wins another round. *claps*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

you might be a furry if instead of having guns on your gunrack, you have cats


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Pawing off is a fucking stupid phrase
> 
> I mean it's not like one would say "handing off" to describe wanking
> 
> Ugh


+1


----------



## Thou Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You might be a furry if the first time you saw yiffy didn't bother you.


What does this mean? I assume you mean "the first time you saw furry porn", am I wrong?

I don't know, the first time I saw furry porn, I went "All _right!_ Yeah!"


----------



## Jesie (Mar 5, 2010)

Dude, the first time I saw furry porn I said to myself: Shit Yeah! Porn that's not really porn so I can't get into trouble if someone finds it because they wont know What the hell's goin on!


'corse the first furry porn I stumbled on was Doug Winger... Don't get much worse than that...


----------



## Lupa_Argentum (Mar 5, 2010)

I kind of thought it just meant that you like animals, specifically cartoon animals.  I thought there was a difference between "furry" and "beastiality".


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you might be a furry if instead of having guns on your gunrack, you have cats



How does that work?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> How does that work?


 its a joke..... :/  thats how it works.


----------



## Jwno (Mar 6, 2010)

Have a very large collection of yiff in your PC and you're afraid that your parents discover it and think that you're zoophile or some shit like that.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

You might be a furry if you need to read a thread to see if you are one.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 6, 2010)

You might be a furry if every google search you do produces furry porn (I'm looking at you, school paper on the C-64). You are definatly a furry if you have over 30 gigs of furry porn on you computer *Looks at laptop*.

Also I'm suprized no one posted this yet:
http://www.furry.org.au/mayfurr/ykyaffw.htm
It's the source for post 47's list.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 7, 2010)

...when every so often you go to your local barbers for a fur-cut


----------



## RoqsWolf (Mar 7, 2010)

If you use any furry language like yiff or something.  Or if your a /b/ tard or an otaku.  I've seen plenty of people who atleast know of it that are /b/ tards and otakus.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> If you use any furry language like yiff or something.  Or if your a /b/ tard or an otaku.  I've seen plenty of people who atleast know of it that are /b/ tards and otakus.



No, anyone can use any furry WORDS (not language, furry does not have it's own language) and not be a furry. If a news reporter used some furry words that does not make him/her a furry. If a troll says YIFF IN HELL or FURFAG that does not make them furry for using furry words.


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> furry does not have it's own language.



That's what you think.

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2010)

Being a furry is like being a pedophile. Many people look the part, but the most unlikely of people can be it, too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> That's what you think.
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid.



If you are going to post counter claims try using links that work.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 8, 2010)

This whole thread would make a great Mad Magazine article like they used to run in the old, pre-'Monroe' days. ("You know you've watched too much _Star Trek _when...") I'm very tempted to illustrate a few of the better posts here...


----------

